# Small budget computer build



## sip1990 (Jul 15, 2007)

First i want to say Hello and introduce myself. 
Hello, i'm Sepp from Estonia (In Europe - near Finland, Sweden, Latvia, Russia) I'm 17 years old. Sorry for my bad english, but i try, i always have a internet dictionary open in second tab.
I have searched this forum and read the "New Build Thread" but still i would like some opinions. 

I have quite a small budget for this computer, because i have to earn the money myself.
Maybe 450$ or so. Can't say the correct amount yet.

First of all. As is understand: less money = AMD / more money = Intel
So the processor i would choose:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+/3600+/4000+ socket AM2 - i tend to choose the 3800+ (83$ here in estonia)

Motherboard.
i'm really in trouble with the motherboard - first i watched like ASRock motherboards, but then i found out that ASRock isn't actualy that good...
I defenetly would like PCI-E / SATAII / DDR2 / IDEconnector / Integrated sound /
Help?

The RAM's won't be a problem i think... i think - haven't chosen anything yet but i try to find somwthing

Case and PSU
Case with integrated PSU isn't good?

The case choosing won't be a problem i think, after the guide.

PSU 
The guide said:
"Budget PSU:
This section is for those who have a very limited budget of under $100 US. Here are some quality PSUs for a budget. Here are some of the best PSUs you can get for this range. 
Any FSP under $100
Thermaltake PurePower Series
Hiper HPU Series
Silverstone ST Series
Corsair HX520
"

I just don't imagin how powerfull PSU should i get?

Monitor.
I already have an monitor:
Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N

Cooling
The case fan's won't be an problem - also tho' of a GPU extra cooler - but what makes me head aces is the CPU cooling.
Any low budget recommendations?
I myself will surely look around too.

GPU
Asus GeForce 8 Series EN8500GT SILENT/HTD/512M  ?!?
Don't know why but i want to stay with nvidia...

Harddrive: First i use my old IDE - untill i can buy new.

Short:

Motherboard: need help
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket AM2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103735
RAM: 1Gb A-Data DDR2-800 (PC2-6400) http://www.memoryc.com/products/description/1Gb_A_Data_DDR2_800-PC2_6400-CL5_module/index.html
Case: Will choose it after i choose the motherboard.
PSU: need help
Monitor: Already got one: Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N
Cooling: casefans no problem - help with CPU cooling - tho about a GPU cooler
GPU: Asus GeForce 8 Series EN8500GT SILENT/HTD/512M? 
Harddrive: first i use old IDE

Ok. Sorry for the trouble, you may have. I don't know myself what i exactly want yet. But i search myself and use your advices. Thanks.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 15, 2007)

Check out some Gigabyte Motherboards. Like the GA M55 (nForce 550) or GA M57 (nForce 570) chipset boards. They support PCI-E, DDR2 up to /533/667/800 speeds. CoolerMaster PSU's are also very good. Do NOT get a 512MB 8500GT. There is no way that thing could ever use that amount of memory. That GPU is rubbish and cannot handle DX9.0c games properly let alone DX10. I recommend either getting an 8600GT or forget DX10 and go for a X1950Pro/GT if you want to be able to game at all. If not then get an 8500GT but get one with 128/256MB of onboard memory.


----------



## EviLZeD (Jul 15, 2007)

usually cheap cases that come with psu the psu is not good quality for the parts you stated i think 400watts+ would be enough


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 15, 2007)

A x1950 is too expensive for me.
Ok, so the 8500 is crap.
Hmm what about a 7600GT/x1600/x1650

I'm going to look at those gigabyte mobos and coolmaster PSU's


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 15, 2007)

sip1990 said:


> A x1950 is too expensive for me.
> Ok, so the 8500 is crap.
> Hmm what about a 7600GT/x1600/x1650
> 
> I'm going to look at those gigabyte mobos and coolmaster PSU's



7600GT is better than the 8500GT by quite margin, while the 8600GT is only slightly better than the 7600GT. However in terestingly at unplayable resolutions for those cards, the 7600GT has greater frame rates indicating a more powerful GPU. however this is at unplayable settings so just some trivia. As I've had a 7600GT I recommend it. It overclocks well but is also fast at stock speeds for the casual gamer. Could run Supreme Commander and FEAR competently. The X1600 series is useless. The X1600XT could never compete with the 7600GT and was turned into the X1650Pro (with a slight increase in clock speeds). The X1600Pro- well frankly that was appalling. I personally would avoid the X1650 series as I feel it's underpowered bar the x1650XT- however this is marginally more expensive and nearly equal to the 7600GT in general. I can explain this in more detail as they differ to a large degree in some games but pm me if you do want to know more as I don't want to clutter the thread. The 8500GT has the ability to do DX10 but it's not going to be able to do it so the 7600GT is by far the better choice. Hope that helped- I recommend getting the cheapest 7600GT you can find, unless you're an overclocker; in which case I'd get the EVGA or XFX XXX edition.


----------



## SkylinGTR26 (Jul 15, 2007)

try to find yourself some cheap ddr2 crucial ballistix.  That ram pwns! Or any other kind of ddr2 if you dont plan on overclocking. For that amount of money i think you could probably buy an e4300 conroe. 8500 IS CRAP! If i were you id go w/ something from ATi, x1950 is good, 1900gt is pretty cheap in your price range. Maybe even a 7900gs if you nsist on nvidia 
Look around on the forums for FS deals maybe you can find something really good, im sure most of the people here wont mind shipping internationally.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2007)

Well for the basic componenets on a budget build, I would go for the Biostar T550 motherboard, overclocks pretty well...especially for the price, couple that with the Brisbane 3600 x2....overclock the muvvaa to death, add to that a 8600GT.  Once you have those sorted see what you have left for a 400-500W mid ranged PSU, 2GB of DDR2 etc etc.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 15, 2007)

SkylinGTR26 said:


> nsist on nvidia


That made me laugh


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 16, 2007)

Motherboard: Biostar Socket AM2 TFORCE 550 ///// Gigabyte Socket AM2 GA-M55S-S3 
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket AM2
RAM: some cheap ram at first (no intend to OC ... have no experience in it)
Case: Will choose it after i choose the motherboard.
PSU: 400-500W mid ranged...
Monitor: Already got one: Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N
Cooling: casefans no problem - help with CPU cooling - tho about a GPU cooler
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce 7 Series 7600GT 256MB DDR3 PCI-E, DVI, TV-Out


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 16, 2007)

sip1990 said:


> Motherboard: Biostar Socket AM2 TFORCE 550 ///// Gigabyte Socket AM2 GA-M55S-S3
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket AM2
> RAM: some cheap ram at first (no intend to OC ... have no experience in it)
> Case: Will choose it after i choose the motherboard.
> ...



Seriously consider the 8600GT as opposed to the 7600...it's cheap, has the same amount of stream processors as the 8600GTS and will overclock to near stock GTS speeds, it will give you DX10 compatibility for the future, it performs well in DX9 for the price, only draws the 75W from the PCI-E slot, no additional power needed and is.....well.....good value!

If you do not overclock, see if you can get yourself a slightly better CPU within your budget.....say a 5000+ as it stocks so much higher than the 3600/3800.


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 16, 2007)

Only the Sparkle GeForce 8 Series 8600GT 256MB PCI-E, Dual DVI, TV-Out goes into my budget. And that has a fan as cooler and i don't know why but i would prefer a silent/passiv cooling for my GPU.

The CPU i think that one is chosen, i have a really small budget so i can not afford a better one. And i think that atleast for my budget i get quite a good processor.

Well, i'm at my max budget limit witrh this pc already xD

Need help:
PSU: Asus A-45GA power supply ATX 450W (12cm quiet fan with blue lightning/ ATX 12V 2.2 Compliant/ Black Nickel-Plating) V2.2 P4 CE Active PFC PSU ?!?

I think i won't change:
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce 7 Series 7600GT 256MB DDR3 PCI-E, DVI, TV-Out
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket AM2
Motherboard: Gigabyte Socket AM2 GA-M55S-S3 

Other:
RAM: some cheap ram at first (no intend to OC ... have no experience in it)
Case: Will choose it after i choose the motherboard.

Monitor: Already got one: Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N
Cooling: casefans no problem - help with CPU cooling - tho about a GPU cooler


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 16, 2007)

Need help:
PSU: Asus A-45GA power supply ATX 450W (12cm quiet fan with blue lightning/ ATX 12V 2.2 Compliant/ Black Nickel-Plating) V2.2 P4 CE Active PFC PSU ?!?

http://www.aone.co.uk/ProdInfo.ASP?ProductID=644
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=7&l2=59&l3=202&l4=0&model=556&modelmenu=1

What do u think? Here in estonia is a really low range of PSU's


----------



## bruins004 (Jul 16, 2007)

sip1990 said:


> Need help:
> PSU: Asus A-45GA power supply ATX 450W (12cm quiet fan with blue lightning/ ATX 12V 2.2 Compliant/ Black Nickel-Plating) V2.2 P4 CE Active PFC PSU ?!?
> 
> http://www.aone.co.uk/ProdInfo.ASP?ProductID=644
> ...



Nah pass on that PSU.
It isnt that great.

Look for these brands: FSP, Corsair, Thermaltake, Silverstone, Seasonic

Also, why would you get a 7600GT over an 8600GT.  Your paying for old technology over new technology.
With a 7600GT you will NOT be able to play new DX10 games.
But with the 8600GT you will be able to.
Plus the 8600GT runs slightly better.
Its a no brainer.

As for RAM try to get Kingston, Buffalo, Corsair, G Skill or Geil (whichever is cheapest).


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 16, 2007)

Maybe i can even afford:
XFX PVT84JUDF3 GeForce 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150230

Is FSP same as Fortron?

FORTRON CASE PSU ATX 400W PFC 12CM/ BLUE STORM II ?!?
http://www.arvutikeskus.ee/Another/more_info.php?web=7448


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, sorry I didn't realise the 8600GT was so low in price these days- get the 8600GT


----------



## devguy (Jul 16, 2007)

If they have it, the HD 2600 XT gDDR3 seems to have a great performance/price ratio.  You can get them in America on NewEgg for ~$106.


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok i try to buy a 8600GT 
But now help me please with this:

PSU:
FORTRON PSU ATX 400W BLUE STORM II
http://www.arvutikeskus.ee/Another/m...o.php?web=7448

FSP website says (http://www.fortron-source.de/)
Features 

ATX 12V V2.2 with dual 12V output compliant 
with 24 / 20 pin adapter connector 
High Efficiency up to 85% 
PCI-E graphic card power connectors 
S-ATA power connectors 
True total power 
Safety: UL, CB, CE, CSA, TÜV, Nemko, FCC Class B,
BSMI, CCC, C-TICK, GOST

Specifications 

ATX 12V V2.2 
Dual 12V output 
High Efficiency >85% 
Serial ATA connectors for HDD 
Supports PCI-Express connectors 
Energy saving on standby mode <1W 
Thermal coated, blue protective casing 
Environmentally friendly power supply with Active PFC 
120mm fan with variable thermal sensing control 
True Total Power


----------



## bruins004 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea FSP is Fortron.
A very good company for PSUs that sells that at a very budget oriented price.


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok Now Help me with this
The PSU

I decided for a FSP PSU probably a Bue Storm edition. But wich one of them?
i have to choose between:
Blue Storm II 400w or 500w
They all are listed Here
The Blue Storm II 400w would be the best to get for my budget 
Blue Storm II prentation: Here

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket AM2 
Motherboard: Gigabyte Socket AM2 GA-M55S-S3 
Monitor: Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N 
Cooling: Stock at first, then afterwards i buy a better one
Case: Codegen 4063-CA Black/Silver without PSU 
GPU: XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI-E 
Harddrive: First i use old 37 Gb IDE one  Afterwards i buy sata drive
RAM: Something from Kingston, Buffalo, Corsair, G Skill or Geil (probably 2 x 512 mb OR 2 x 1 gb)

The actual main question is if the Blue Storm II 400 w is enough?
Please reply, not much time left ;P


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Jul 18, 2007)

lol ur a champ


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 18, 2007)

I just don't know if the 400w is enough to power my system.


----------



## quickie (Jul 18, 2007)

i'd get a 500W+ to play it safe. better to have a little more power than you need compared to not having enough. 

i havnt had experience with that brand model before, so i cant comment to that point. but the price difference between the 400W and the 500W version isnt much, especially compared to the overall price on the system.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2007)

quickie said:


> i'd get a 500W+ to play it safe. better to have a little more power than you need compared to not having enough.
> 
> i havnt had experience with that brand model before, so i cant comment to that point. but the price difference between the 400W and the 500W version isnt much, especially compared to the overall price on the system.



Agreed and in doing so you are giving yourself some flexibility if you want to upgrade in the future, for example the 8600GT only draws around a max of 75W just using the motherboards PCI-E slot power (although this can vary slightly from board model) but say in a years time you wanted what should be by then a cheap 8800GTS you should still have enough juice to run it without having to upgrade the PSU again.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 18, 2007)

sip1990 said:


> I just don't know if the 400w is enough to power my system.



Probably is, however if you plan to run your comp for many years (say...3+) go for 500 watt because the psu will lose it's power as it gets older.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 18, 2007)

I would get the HD 2600pro or 8600GT
X2 3600 <<<They oc very very well.
80 gig hard drive SATA II
Any SLI or Crossfire chipset(For ocing)also you could add another card in the future...
And a 2 gig kit of DDR2 5300(on a cheap build)
and a cheap case with a 4-500watt  psu for 20-30 USD.


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok guys, here are the current specs then

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket AM2 (gets here on friday)
Motherboard: Gigabyte Socket AM2 GA-M55S-S3 (gets here on friday)
Monitor: Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N (my current one is this  )
Case: Codegen 4063-CA Black/Silver without PSU (will get it on mondey or thusday)
RAM: Adata DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 1GB (afterwards i buy second) (next week some day xD)
Harddrive: First i use old 37 Gb IDE one Afterwards i buy Samsung SpinPoint SP120 Series SP2504C 250GB 7200rpm 8MB NCQ SATA 3Gb/s (will buy it in 2 weeks)
Cooling: Stock at first, then afterwards i buy a better one
This one i haven't jet decided for sure will buy it in 2 weeks
GPU: XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI-E


----------



## quickie (Jul 19, 2007)

good stuff! all the best on your system building.
just make sure for the time being your IDE and Rom Drive aren't too far apart!


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 20, 2007)

Help needed again 
The shop orderd the wrong mobo for me.
So i tho i could think the mobo over again.

Hmmm u have suggested me Biostar Tforce550 and Gigabyte GA M55 (nForce 550) or GA M57 (nForce 570)

Ok i have heard that the biostar oc's better.
Not that good at oc'ing but maybe i try some low'oc'ing 

So what do you think? Or do you have any other suggestions for my system ^^
remember low budged  but i want the best cheap one DD

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket AM2
Motherboard: ----------
Monitor: Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N 
Case: Codegen 4063-CA Black/Silver without PSU (will get it on mondey or thusday)
RAM: 2x Adata DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 1GB
Harddrive: Samsung SpinPoint SP120 Series SP2504C 250GB 7200rpm 8MB NCQ SATA 3Gb/s
Cooling: Stock at first, then afterwards i buy a better one
GPU: Probably a 8600GT
DVD/CD: DVD-R and CD-RW normal cheap ones... got them for free from sweden


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2007)

Another one to consider as a budget but stable decent overclocking board for AM2 is:

Abit KN9 nForce Ultra (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2

Google that and see if you can find one.


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 21, 2007)

sound good but i can't buy it in estonia 
also i can't buy the Biostar Tforce550 in estonia.
Any other suggestions? anyone? please?


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 21, 2007)

What about this?
Ok guys, the one i can buy from estonia is:
BIOSTAR TFORCE560
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138081
Or
GIGABYTE GA-M57SLI-S4
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128014

Sorry about doublepost


----------



## quickie (Jul 21, 2007)

both seem like good boards. but gigabyte one has SLI (for $20 more). If you can see yourself in the future running a SLI configuration, then might as well buy the Gigabyte board now.


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 24, 2007)

OK. I will not go sli in the future.
So i'll probaly order the Biostar TForce560 with AM2+ socket 

First of all my system 

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket AM2
Motherboard: Biostar TForce 560
Monitor: Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N 
Case: Codegen 4063-CA Black/Silver without PSU (will get it on mondey or thusday)
RAM: 2x Adata DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 1GB
Harddrive: Samsung SpinPoint SP120 Series SP2504C 250GB 7200rpm 8MB NCQ SATA 3Gb/s
Cooling: Stock at first, then afterwards i buy a better one
GPU: Probably a 8600GT
DVD/CD: DVD-R and CD-RW normal cheap ones... got them for free from sweden
Sound System: Logitech z-230

Ok, my first parts arrived ^^
The case and processor

By the end of the week i should get: Mobo and case fans
Next week: PSU
The week after next: GPU, RAM, HDD

Some pictures:


----------



## Grings (Jul 24, 2007)

i like that case, it looks nice and stylish, as for psu's ive found these good for the money http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/112899/rb/0 a friend runs an 8800gts/c2d/4hdd on one and has no troubles (my brother has one too on a less substantial rig)


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have the case and processor
I orderd the Mobo and RAM (will be here this week)
The mobo will be Biostar TForce 560 with AM2+ socket 
Hmmm and will order the PSU this week
Next week sunday i get money again, and i'll order the GPU and FAN's with led's and some more led's xD

the case has sweet holes in it so it'll be cool at night when light comes out of them  And the fan light too.

Stay tuned


----------



## sip1990 (Aug 7, 2007)

Now

I have orderd everything i can 

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ socket AM2
Motherboard: Biostar TForce 560 A+
Monitor: Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N 
Case: Codegen 4063-CA Black/Silver without PSU
RAM: 2x Adata DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 1GB
Harddrive: SEAGATE ST3250620AS 250GB 16MB 7200rpm SATAII 8.5MS
Cooling: 1x 120mm fan (outtake) 3xRedGreenBlue 80mm fans (1 outtake, 2 intakes)
i use these Untill i can buy one-colored led'fans at my local shop (green or blue)
GPU: Sparkle 8600GTS
PSU: Fortron Blue Storm II 500w

I also will do some case-mod

I made a hole on the bottom of the case for 1 fan, i'll post pics later. 
Color a little bit black on the bottom - u'll see
And cover some holes at case so the lights come out cool, u'll see 

My minicasemod


----------



## choppy (Aug 7, 2007)

oh im thinking abt that mobo + cpu combo for my budget build, are you gonna try some overclocking?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 7, 2007)

sip1990 said:


> Now
> 
> I have orderd everything i can
> 
> ...



Nice rig....I am glad it all worked out well for you, if you need any help in overclocking just give me a shout!


----------



## sip1990 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks.

I think i'll try some overclocking, but not right in the beginning  The stock will be enough for some time  Becouse i'm used to my "old fart" 


Well, i get the parts tomarrow and then i'll build it up and put windows on (old pc will have xubuntu - linux)

I will post here, how it goes for me


----------



## sip1990 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys, i got a problem with the cpu, they sent me the wrong thing. a single core 3800+ so ia sent it back and now i have orderd a x2 4200+
The specs

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ socket AM2
Motherboard: Biostar TForce 560 A+
Monitor: Samsung 19" LCD SyncMaster 913N 
Case: Codegen 4063-CA Black/Silver without PSU (Hole at bottom  )
RAM: 2x Adata DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 1GB
Harddrive: SEAGATE ST3250620AS 250GB 16MB 7200rpm SATAII 8.5MS
Cooling: 1x 120mm fan (outtake) 3xBlue led 80mm fans (1 outtake, 2 intakes) 1x 92mm fan blowing at GPU
GPU: Sparkle 8600GTS PCI-E, 256MB gDDR3, 128Bit, Core Clock 675MHZ, Memory Clock 2000MHz, HDTV-OUT, DUAL DVI
PSU: Fortron Blue Storm II 500w

Tomarrow or on thursday i'll get the cpu, so then i'll post the benchmarks of it 
Gonna play some CMRdirt, stalker, Fear


----------



## Sexy_Davidd (Aug 17, 2007)

whats your max price. ill configure you a good one off newegg


----------



## sip1990 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sexy_Davidd said:


> whats your max price. ill configure you a good one off newegg



When u carefully read the post u'll see that i already have most of the parts 
And i think i told that i  live in estonia (so no newegg)
And actualy i have the rig ready, runs cool and fast.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice job on the budget build!!!

The X2 4200+ Windsor core can be pushed passed 2.9GHz (greater than stock 5400+ speeds which is quite nice for a sub $80 USD processor) with stock/air cooling so nice choice. By the way, I have a Biostar TFORCE 6100 series mobo and it has an auto overclocking feature in the BIOS that makes OC'ing your setup like childs play (easy). Since I don't have any experience with normal ATX TFORCE boards, I can't say for certain that they have this feature but I wouldn't see why not.

For my system, all I did was set the auto overclock feature to a V12 engine setting (which sets the FSB to 250MHz and auto configures RAM and voltage settings to compensate) and this boots the 4200+ to 2.75GHz speed. From there, just install ClockGen and raise the FSB a tad bit more. In my case, I gave it roughly a 20MHz speed bump which raised the CPU speed to roughly a bit over 2.9GHz and only overclocks the memory by a small amount (which is a big deal if you went with value/budget series memory). You may also want to consider trying out _n_VIDIA's nTune software if you feel the need to further tweak speed/settings as well as memory timings (if you feel comfortable enough doing so).

Anyhow, nice choices and welcome to TPU btw!


----------

